# Solar charger



## moonunit (9/6/15)

Hi fellow vapors

Going away for a few days to a game reserve and there is no electricity there. I want to get a solar charger so I can continue vaping otherwise I will most likely just end up back on analogues for those few days. 

Anyone used a solar charger to charge their mods and batteries? What can you recommend. Got a Nitecore i2 charger, not sure if it can run off the voltage and amps provided by a solar charger else I'll just charge my mod straight off the solar charger.

Using a BT50 with Efest batteries.

Thanks in advance


----------



## johan (9/6/15)

Rather use a charger that you can connect to your car battery via the cigarette lighter.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Necris (10/6/15)

As far as i know u can power the I2 off a car charger.optional extra sadly...one i dont have.
Got myself a 4000mah solar battery bank today.
Solar is puny...13hr direct sunlight to recharge.
...really...that means u have to move it or leave it on the roof


----------



## Marzuq (10/6/15)

Buy yourself a powerbank. Charges at the same rate as the cellphone charges. So that is up to 2A. There are various options. 2200mAh and I even Seen a 10000mAh. 
Unfortunately I've only seen these with the micro USB charging points


----------



## Silver (10/6/15)

moonunit said:


> Hi fellow vapors
> 
> Going away for a few days to a game reserve and there is no electricity there. I want to get a solar charger so I can continue vaping otherwise I will most likely just end up back on analogues for those few days.
> 
> ...



Hi @moonunit 
Another option is just to take a few extra charged batteries. 
And if you dont have extra, they will probably cost less than the solar charger
And then you have them for when you return !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Frank Zef (10/6/15)

I have a battery with USB port on one side and LED light on the other, the whole system gets charged by solar panel or normal wall socket. This combined with an Efest xSmart charger kept my 18650's going for 3 days and lit up my tent while in the middle of nowhere.

PM me if you want details, I know a guy selling them at very reasonable prices

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick (10/6/15)

Generally solar chargers will charge very slow compared to a wall charger.

There was one I was looking at that was a battery pack that came in a zipper case and the zipper case had a solar panel on top - I thought this would be perfect for going away to places without electricity.

It had a 5000mAh battery pack and when I read the fine print it said that you would need 24 hours of continuous strong sunlight to charge that battery pack with the little solar panel provided.

I think it would be better to just buy yourself a few battery packs, or as was mentioned, use a charger that can work from your cigarette lighter in the car


----------



## LandyMan (10/6/15)

I am waiting for this to arrive: https://www.fasttech.com/products/1683601

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (10/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> I am waiting for this to arrive: https://www.fasttech.com/products/1683601


And as luck would have it, it landed in SA on Monday


----------



## Andre (10/6/15)

John Thompson said:


> Why don't you try a bigger battery. I have one of these kits 2000+ puffs before the battery dies. 2200 mah with VV.
> *** NUKED***


You must either be joking jumping in so irrelevantly (and as a first post on the forum without introduction) or be from the shop you linked?
If you want to be a supporting vendor, please contact @Gizmo via PM.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moonunit (11/6/15)

Hey all

Just an update, organized a solar panel and battery setup, that can charge 12v and 5v. Had a cigarette lighter connection(female) made up for the 12v side and bought the cigarette lighter cable for my Nitecore D2 charger. Whole shebang is waiting for me at home, so will post some pics. It all came in at R1200.00 and out performs these power monkey and battery pack units, although it is a little bulky and heavy. 

Will give feedback on the unit after the weekend, either I'm gonna be back on analogues or a happy vaper.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (11/6/15)

moonunit said:


> Hey all
> 
> Just an update, organized a solar panel and battery setup, that can charge 12v and 5v. Had a cigarette lighter connection(female) made up for the 12v side and bought the cigarette lighter cable for my Nitecore D2 charger. Whole shebang is waiting for me at home, so will post some pics. It all came in at R1200.00 and out performs these power monkey and battery pack units, although it is a little bulky and heavy.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Frank Zef (12/6/15)

This is my setup, pics taken during yesterday's load shedding.
Total cost including Efest USB charger, R720.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keith Milton (12/6/15)

Another option would be to get a DC to AC convertor and connect to the car battery when you need to charge your batteries

http://www.rectifier.co.za/Meanwell/meanwell 2011 h/true sine wave.html

http://www.inverter.co.za/true-sine-wave-inverter.htm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## moonunit (12/6/15)

@Keith Milton, contemplated that but don't want to be responsible for running the father in laws battery flat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit (12/6/15)

This is what the unit looks like, the solar panel is about 600mm x 400mm at a guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WillieRoux (12/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> I am waiting for this to arrive: https://www.fasttech.com/products/1683601


Ordered the same thing


----------



## LandyMan (12/6/15)

WillieRoux said:


> Ordered the same thing


Cool. Mine landed on Monday


----------



## WillieRoux (12/6/15)

LandyMan said:


> Cool. Mine landed on Monday


*JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)*
Incomming International - 

Thursday, June 11, 2015 08:18:00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WillieRoux (12/6/15)

WillieRoux said:


> *JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)*
> Incomming International -
> 
> Thursday, June 11, 2015 08:18:00


It takes 2-3 weeks from Fast Tech....then either go missing or anything from a week to 2 month's via PO ....Learn't not to get excited to quick...


----------



## LandyMan (12/6/15)

Mine was shipped 27 April


----------



## moonunit (12/6/15)

Tested and working using a cigarette lighter adaptor.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

